# Nat'l Parks Pass



## sfwilshire (May 2, 2010)

When we went to Jasper and Banff, it seemed cost effective to purchase a National Parks Pass. This summer we'll spend 2 - 3 days on PEI and a week in Nova Scotia. Will we visit enough parks to make that a good move again? How about national historic sites?

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## barndweller (May 2, 2010)

We used to buy one every year. It always paid for itself after only a few major park visits and a few landmarks and monuments. Most Natl. monuments are free but some have a nominal fee. Since we go to Big Island Hawaii almost yearly we used it there and we live near Yosemite so we used it there, too.

Now we have reached Golden Pass age and that is an even better bargain!!!

Get yourself a book on National Parks, Landmarks & monuments. There are several sold at the parks. You will be surprised how many there are. Our favorite obscure one is Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump National Monument! Great place to visit.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 2, 2010)

What kind of deal does Canada have on their passes?  

I got a senior citizens (62 years young) pass for the US system and it works great.  Have used it numerous times since I got it last summer at Yellowstone National Park.

The National Park and Federal Recreational Land Pass  - US Fish and Wildlife Service, Forest Serice, Bureau of Land Management, National Park Service and Bureau of Reclamation.


----------



## barndweller (May 2, 2010)

Well, I had a senior moment and just realized you are talking about the Canadian Parks Pass. I've not purchased that and didn't even realize they had one. How much is it? I have looked at getting a special pass for a future trip to the British Isles and it looks like a real cost saver. Theirs must be purchased in advance and is aimed at foreign tourists. I would think the Canadian Parks pass would be a good deal if you plan to visit at least 3 or 4 before it expires.

Here's another thought...many countries havr senior discounts available to anyone, even non-citizens. We used senior discounts throughout Europe. If you are eligable that may be an option.


----------



## Chrisky (May 2, 2010)

sfwilshire said:


> When we went to Jasper and Banff, it seemed cost effective to purchase a National Parks Pass. This summer we'll spend 2 - 3 days on PEI and a week in Nova Scotia. Will we visit enough parks to make that a good move again? How about national historic sites?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sheila


This is the Parks Canada site that lists the pass price, hope it helps you decide.
http://www.pc.gc.ca/apps/tarifs-fees/tarif-fee_E.asp?park=518


----------



## Tacoma (May 3, 2010)

You can always sell it after you use it.  Usually they go for about half.  This year our family pass coast around $135.  Expensive yes but I never mind paying to protect the parks.  If I were you I would just list it on TUG as someone is always coming up to Banff.

Joan


----------



## sfwilshire (May 4, 2010)

Hadn't thought about selling it after using it for 10 days. Great suggestion.

We have a disabled son, so have a US National Parks pass which was no charge. When I inquired two years ago, Canada did not have anything similar. Guess I should research to see if that has changed.

I had found the website, but wasn't far enough in my planning to know how many of the parks we would actually visit. One of the three lodgings I've narrowed it down to on PEI also provides a free park pass for the beach while you're there.

So hard to get all my ducks in a row.

Sheila


----------



## John Cummings (May 6, 2010)

barndweller said:


> Well, I had a senior moment and just realized you are talking about the Canadian Parks Pass. I've not purchased that and didn't even realize they had one. How much is it? I have looked at getting a special pass for a future trip to the British Isles and it looks like a real cost saver. Theirs must be purchased in advance and is aimed at foreign tourists. I would think the Canadian Parks pass would be a good deal if you plan to visit at least 3 or 4 before it expires.
> 
> Here's another thought...many countries havr senior discounts available to anyone, even non-citizens. We used senior discounts throughout Europe. If you are eligable that may be an option.



I was wondering about your post. I have a few senior moments myself.

Canada does not have anything like our Golden Passport for seniors. I got mine 5 years ago and have saved several hundred dollars. For those that don't know, the Golden Passport has a one time charge of $10.00. It gives free admission to all National Parks, monuments, etc. for you and all people in  your party up to 6 people. It is valid for life. I heard that the new one only includes 4 people but mine is grand fathered.


----------



## talkamotta (May 15, 2010)

Tacoma said:


> You can always sell it after you use it.  Usually they go for about half.  This year our family pass coast around $135.  Expensive yes but I never mind paying to protect the parks.  If I were you I would just list it on TUG as someone is always coming up to Banff.
> 
> Joan



I agree with you completely.  I bought one 2 years ago.  It is more money than the US NP Pass (dont know if Canadians can purchase it for less money).  I dont care, it was well worth any money.  We went to Kootenay, Banff, Jasper and Yoho, I loved it !   I loved it!    I was able to get 2 weeks at Banff Gate for 2011, so Im going back.  Never get tired of Canada.  

I let my friends use the pass later in the year.   They brought me back some Gibson's Finest.  Another fine product of Canada.


----------



## eal (May 15, 2010)

If you are renting a car sometimes the car rental companies have park passes that they will give you for a steep discount.


----------



## SteveH (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all:
I have an annual pass good until Feb, 2011.  If anyone is interested send me an email.
Steve


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 14, 2010)

That would have been perfect if I weren't leaving for Canada in 16 hours.

Hope someone else can use it.

Sheila


----------



## GregoryR (Jun 14, 2010)

*national parks pass*

original post removed by author


----------



## SteveH (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded.  The pass has been taken by the first emailer.
Steve


----------



## RIMike (Jun 16, 2010)

*Canadian Park Passes:*

National Passes
There is no better value!
Seeing that this is a special year for Parks Canada, "Celebrating Banff 125", it is suggested that you keep your receipt for future reference. If other promotional opportunities arise during the season that would offer better value, your receipt would be required for you to take advantage.

Consider these benefits:
 •unlimited opportunities to visit your favourite national parks or national historic sites over and over again, or discover others across the country;
•valid for a period of 12 months from the date of purchase;
•faster entry and greater convenience;
•the knowledge that your fees stay with Parks Canada to support Canada's national historic sites and national parks to help us maintain the services you enjoy;
•collectible, quality passes - keepsakes for years to come.
Great gift idea!
A National Parks Pass or National Historic Sites Pass is a gift that will be treasured all year.

   National
Parks
of Canada
Pass National
Historic Sites
of Canada
Pass Discovery
Package
(both passes) 
Adult Individual $67.70 $53.00 $84.40 
Senior Individual
(Ages 65+) $57.90 $45.10 $72.60 
Youth Individual
(Ages 6 to 16) $33.30 $26.50 $42.20 
Family/Group $136.40 $106.90 $165.80 

Prices include applicable taxes and are subject to change.


----------

